# water pump and pulley colors



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

What color are the water pump and pulley supposed to be on my 67 Goat?
ps, the BFH worked! lol


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

water pump= metallic blue Pontiac engine paint......pulleys = 60% gloss black


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Eric.
Engine paint,is 500 degree paint good enough of do I need higher for the block ,heads and all that?


----------

